# IR extension?



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I will be installing my Onkyo 5009 into a cabinet with a metal grill door. The cabinet is located under the front stage (right under the screen), directly in front of me. There is still a chance that the IR on the reciever will be blocked by the metal mesh. Will connecting a IR sensor to the outside of the cabinet solve this problem? The sensor would be connected into the IR input at the back of the reciever. No repeater would be used in this case.

Do the IR inputs on a reciever allow you to do this?

Thanks,

John


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

You will need a powered repeater for that to work, there are many options available and in your case you would be best off just getting an IR receiver, connecting block and mono connection jumper, Xantech or many other manufacturers have options for you.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I've used the Xantech ones. They work pretty well. The only thing to worry about is if your sensor can "see" the TV and it is an LCD or Plasma, you need to get one that is rated for it. Apparently these TVs throw off a lot of noise in the IR spectrum and can overwhelm the signal. But the sensors that are rated for it have some sort of filter that takes care of it (they are a little more money).

Parts Express sells most of this and a bare bones kit is pretty cheap.

Good luck.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ive used a ferrite choke on the IR emmitters and some IR sensors to eliminate interference... especially from electrical sources...


----------

